# The Big Wave



## Brooks803 (Apr 26, 2013)

Here's a custom FP I've been working on and off for the past several weeks. Just had to many other things on my plate to get it done in one day. I was going for an ocean look when I cast the blank and I have to say I'm really happy with the outcome. I hope you all like it as much as I do. The blank is alumilite and I used a polished steel Schmidt nib. I also left the finish matte on purpose.


----------



## vanngo5d (Apr 26, 2013)

Great job, love the blue with the ocean wave look, What size is it ( threads) 
If I did one that looked like the ocean that I see around here it would just be dirty brown. ( The Galveston Gulf)


----------



## Janster (Apr 26, 2013)

You nailed it. An Ocean wave for sure. Geat job!. Be well...................Jan


----------



## ElMostro (Apr 26, 2013)

Very classy.
Eugene


----------



## BSea (Apr 26, 2013)

That is absolutely beautiful.  And I'd have said that even if it wasn't an ocean blank.  Looks like sea foam on a dark night.  It looks like a dark blue section, or are my eyes playing tricks.  Either way, that is so cool!


----------



## MikeL (Apr 26, 2013)

Very, very cool!


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 26, 2013)

Awesome pen.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh wow that blank is just incredible. Great pen.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey, can i call in that favor?  JK :biggrin::biggrin:
That thing is amazing


----------



## Dalepenkala (Apr 26, 2013)

Gorgeous pen Jonathon!  I love the way the different shades of blues just flow thru the pen!
Great Job!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Apr 26, 2013)

Man Jonathon....I think you should have called it the big cheese.:tongue::biggrin:

NJGP! LOL!:biggrin:


----------



## Dustygoose (Apr 27, 2013)

Both blank and pen are stunning.  I like the form a lot.  The matte finish works well with it too.


----------



## Twissy (Apr 27, 2013)

Really like the sea foam at the end!


----------



## Robert111 (Apr 27, 2013)

Reminds me of a Japanese print.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Apr 27, 2013)

Beautiful blank.


----------



## Tom T (Apr 27, 2013)

Really really nice.  The sea it is for shore.


----------



## MarkD (Apr 27, 2013)

Beautiful work Jonathon!


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Absolutely stunning brother, you've really captured something special on this cast.  I love the dynamic contrast between the colors and like that the color doesn't get muddy in the transition.  I'm always amazed and inspired by your work.


----------



## BW Design Works (Apr 27, 2013)

Very nice Jonathon! I think you nailed the Ocean theme.


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 27, 2013)

Jonathon,
Wow Man! I am drooling on my keyboard!!!!!!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks great Jonathon.


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 28, 2013)

vanngo5d said:


> Great job, love the blue with the ocean wave look, What size is it ( threads)
> If I did one that looked like the ocean that I see around here it would just be dirty brown. ( The Galveston Gulf)


 
The threads are 12mm triple start cap/body and 10mm for the front section and cap finial.



BSea said:


> That is absolutely beautiful. And I'd have said that even if it wasn't an ocean blank. Looks like sea foam on a dark night. It looks like a dark blue section, or are my eyes playing tricks. Either way, that is so cool!


 
Thanks Bob! I know you're a bit partial to the look :wink: The section is playing tricks on you. It's black ebonite, but now that you mentioned a dark blue I think I might have to cast a blank to redo the section like that.



Robert111 said:


> Reminds me of a Japanese print.


 
How coincidental! I was kinda going off a similar print:  http://uploads4.wikipaintings.org/images/katsushika-hokusai/a-colored-version-of-the-big-wave.jpg That's why I used the title for the post 



wiset1 said:


> Absolutely stunning brother, you've really captured something special on this cast. I love the dynamic contrast between the colors and like that the color doesn't get muddy in the transition. I'm always amazed and inspired by your work.


 
Thanks Tim!


----------



## skiprat (Apr 28, 2013)

I can't normally see photo-stuffit pics so I had to login on a different machine to see.:biggrin:
Well worth the effort!! It is stunning!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Sataro (Apr 28, 2013)

Very nice pen! That ocean effect worked out perfect!!!


----------



## thewishman (Apr 28, 2013)

Jonathan, that is an awesome pen! I think you may be able to make blanks like that professionally.:biggrin:


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 28, 2013)

skiprat said:


> I can't normally see photo-stuffit pics so I had to login on a different machine to see.:biggrin:
> Well worth the effort!! It is stunning!!!:biggrin:


 
I'm glad you got a chance to see it Steven, and thank you! I'll try and remember to upload pics to the site along with posting the IMG code.



thewishman said:


> Jonathan, that is an awesome pen! I think you may be able to make blanks like that professionally.:biggrin:


 
Thanks Chris! Ya think I've got a shot at going Pro? :wink::biggrin:


----------



## BSea (Apr 28, 2013)

Brooks803 said:


> Robert111 said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of a Japanese print.
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised if the artist was the same for both pictures.  And until I started to compare them, I didn't notice the rabbits or what looks like birds(not the ones in the sky), faces, people, all kinds of things in the waves of yours Jonathon.


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 29, 2013)

Jonathon,
I love the matte finish on this pen.  The shiny is nice but I think I wouldn't want it on this one.  Very cool, and I agree that you nailed the ocean waves on the blank.


----------



## edicehouse (Apr 29, 2013)

I have 2 stances on the blank.  
1.  I can see that blank being very popular and selling very well.
2.  However, I personally don't care for the blank, for me it just seems unbalanced.  I understand what you were going for, and you achieved it.

Don't get me wrong if I had a few of these, I would most definatly make them, and probably sell them, but my taste I am on the fence about it.

The actual pen style is stunning of course.


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 30, 2013)

I love the blank and the shape is very nice and clean.

Mike


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Apr 30, 2013)

Id buy one of those blanks in a second.  probably more than one as id want one for myself too.  great job


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 30, 2013)

cnirenberg said:


> Jonathon,
> I love the matte finish on this pen. The shiny is nice but I think I wouldn't want it on this one. Very cool, and I agree that you nailed the ocean waves on the blank.


 
Thanks Cris! I agree. Sometimes the shine takes more away than it adds.



edicehouse said:


> I have 2 stances on the blank.
> 1. I can see that blank being very popular and selling very well.
> 2. However, I personally don't care for the blank, for me it just seems unbalanced. I understand what you were going for, and you achieved it.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for being honest Ed. :biggrin:


----------



## edicehouse (Apr 30, 2013)

Brooks803 said:


> cnirenberg said:
> 
> 
> > Jonathon,
> ...


 
LOL, I guess it's like cars.  I do not care for the Corvette, I respect them and can see why people do, it's just not my thing.  I prefer Chargers, and many up here would scratch their head about someone liking Chargers more than Vets.


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 30, 2013)

edicehouse said:


> Brooks803 said:
> 
> 
> > cnirenberg said:
> ...


 
Unless it's a 50's model Vet I completely agree!


----------



## edicehouse (Apr 30, 2013)

Late 60's early 70's Charger..........  /thread


----------



## Sawdust46 (Apr 30, 2013)

Beautiful.  The colors are great and nice lines on the pen body and cap.


----------



## Toni (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow!!! best description for this pen! WOW!


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Apr 30, 2013)

Awesome....You need to take more time and make more pens, being to busy making blanks deprives us all of top notch pens to steal from your house. Just awesome brother!!


----------



## vanthavv (Apr 30, 2013)

That looks amazing!!!


----------



## timberbits (Apr 30, 2013)

Stunning looking pen.


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 30, 2013)

SerenityWoodWorks said:


> Awesome....You need to take more time and make more pens, being to busy making blanks deprives us all of top notch pens to steal from your house. Just awesome brother!!


 
Thanks Jason. I'd love to make more pens! Darn casting job keeps getting in the way. Cool thing right now is that I've got several pen orders to make in the next month to keep my "spare" time busy.


----------



## 76winger (Apr 30, 2013)

All I can say is: Where's my scuba gear?

Awesome looking piece of art Jonathon!


----------

